# Drivers



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

After windows 98 was installed on my pc I no longer could hear sounds and there are a couple of devices detected with the yellow question mark that I cannot seem to find the drivers for.,PCI ethernet controller,PCI multimedia audio device and PCI managemet device..please help me with locating drivers for these devices!!! I must add that I did a hardware scan and it pulled up these devices.,Display adapters (PCI graphic adapter VGA),
Dual PCI IDE controller, Monitor (Compaq s510) that didn't have drivers or needed to be updated, also is there a way to install 256 bit color on windows 98??

Thanks in advance,
Nikki


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

We need to know the names/models of the hardware:

Download and run *Everest*. That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. In Everest press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks so much for your help, I'm attempting to look for the download button on the page but my images are fuzzy and i cant read them, can you pin point me in the general direction on the back to click a button..lol..this is awful

Nikki


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

okay it's downloading....


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Try this: http://files3.majorgeeks.com/files/26c79831bb09706f44a4e975518b1997/systeminfo/everesthome220.exe


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks! it's downloading, I'm on dialup and it's going to take a minute, sorry!

Nikki


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

here's the information:


Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows 98
OS Service Pack -
DirectX 4.05.01.9800 (DirectX 5.2)
Computer Name H9E1R5
User Name michelle

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Pentium IIIE, 600 MHz (4.5 x 133)
Motherboard Name Dell OptiPlex GX110
Motherboard Chipset Intel Whitney i810E
System Memory 256 MB (SDRAM)
BIOS Type Phoenix (01/22/03)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM2)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA) (64 KB)
3D Accelerator Intel i752
Monitor Compaq S510 [15" CRT] (037BB28ND224)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Creative SB PCI128 (Ensoniq ES1371) Sound Card

Storage:
IDE Controller Primary IDE controller (single fifo)
IDE Controller Secondary IDE controller (single fifo)
IDE Controller Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller
Floppy Drive GENERIC NEC FLOPPY DISK
Disk Drive GENERIC IDE DISK TYPE55
Optical Drive Lite-On LTN483S 48x Max (48x CD-ROM)
SMART Hard Disks Status Unknown

Partitions:
C: (FAT32) 8698 MB (6586 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port

Network:
Network Adapter PPP Adapter. (x.xxx.xxx.xxx)
Modem PCI SoftV92 Modem

Peripherals:
USB1 Controller Intel 82801AA I/O Controller Hub - USB Controller [B-1]
USB Device Deskjet D1300 series


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: Intel 82810E GMCH - DRAM Controller

Offset 00: 86 80 24 71 06 01 80 20 03 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 B4 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 70 41 0F 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: CC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 06 78 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 56 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 01 00 00 

B00 D01 F00: Intel 82810E GMCH - Graphics Controller

Offset 00: 86 80 25 71 07 00 B0 02 03 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 08 00 00 F8 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 B4 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 21 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1E F00: Intel 82801AA I/O Controller Hub (ICH) [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 18 24 07 01 80 00 02 00 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 40 E0 E0 80 22 
Offset 20: 00 FD F0 FE F0 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 
Offset 40: 00 28 20 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 10 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3A 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F00: Intel 82801AA I/O Controller Hub - PCI-LPC Bridge [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 10 24 0F 00 80 02 02 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 08 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 81 08 00 00 10 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 09 0A 05 0B 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: FF FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 04 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 06 20 00 00 02 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 10 00 00 C0 01 0C 0F 14 33 22 11 00 71 07 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 60 00 00 00 00 00 3A 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F01: Intel 82801AA I/O Controller Hub - IDE Controller [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 11 24 05 00 80 02 02 80 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: A1 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 80 11 24 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 07 E3 03 E3 00 00 00 00 05 00 02 02 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3A 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F02: Intel 82801AA I/O Controller Hub - USB Controller [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 12 24 05 00 80 02 02 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 81 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 80 12 24 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 04 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 2F 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3A 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F03: Intel 82801AA I/O Controller Hub - SMBus Controller [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 13 24 01 00 80 02 02 00 05 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: D1 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 80 13 24 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3A 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D07 F00: Creative SB PCI128 (Ensoniq ES1371) Sound Card

Offset 00: 74 12 71 13 05 01 10 04 06 00 01 04 00 40 00 00 
Offset 10: C1 EC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 74 12 71 13 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 01 0C 80 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 31 6C 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D09 F00: PCI Modem Enumerator [NoDB]

Offset 00: F1 14 30 2F 07 01 90 02 01 00 80 07 00 40 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 FF FD B9 EC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 F1 14 5D 20 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 22 C0 00 00 00 00 59 12 01 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D0C F00: 3Com 3C920 Integrated Fast Ethernet Controller

Offset 00: B7 10 00 92 17 01 10 02 78 00 00 02 08 40 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 EC 00 00 00 FC FE FD 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 B4 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 FE DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 01 0A 0A 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 02 FE 
Offset E0: 00 41 00 68 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 [email protected]=740000000000000000...~).)IBM VGA Compatible BIOS. .......<.
C000:0040 ....x..Version 02.14 09/28/1999 15:21:01..Video memory: 1 MB 
C000:0080 Device Revision: 0.0..DECOMPILATION OR DISASSEMBLY PROHIBITED.
C000:00C0 ....Copyright (C) 1999 Intel Corporation. All Rights Reserved..
C000:0100 ....PCIR..#[email protected]
C000:0140 ..................(........c-'(.+...............................
C000:0180 ..................(........c-'(.+...............................
C000:01C0 ..................P........c_OP.U..............(................
C000:0200 ..................P........c_OP.U..............(................
C000:0240 ..................([email protected]'(.+...............................
C000:0280 ..............0...([email protected]'(.+...............................
C000:02C0 [email protected]_OP.T..............(................
C000:0300 ..................P........._OP.U....M........](.c..............
C000:0340 ...................... ....k.*[email protected]
C000:0380 ..Gl.]Be..............G...B..............>G...B.......(.........
C000:03C0 .'(.*.......([email protected]_OP.


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PCI/AGP 14F1-2F30: PCI Modem Enumerator [NoDB]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Click the links below and download the drivers to the desktop.

*Inf update utility*

*graphics driver*

Install the Inf update utility first - reboot.

Then install the graphics driver - reboot again.

When that's done we'll find the other drivers.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

There are more drivers to install. Post back when you've got the graphics working.


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

where would I be without YOU??? things are already looking better!!!!!! THANKS!!! okay so what's next, I'm all ears


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Go to Creative and click *AutoUpdate* - see if the audio device is detected. If so, a driver will be provided.


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

where is creative located?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

If you click the blue link you'll be directed there.

**edit** Or, try this: http://ftp.us.dell.com/audio/R45973.EXE


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

okay that was a stupid question..sorry! lol..I'm sleepy, it's scanning...it doesn't seem to be doing anything...says "products on your system" but there isnt anything listed, should I refresh the page?


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

it finanlly said "Creative Software AutoUpdate was unable to detect any Creative products attached to your computer.", my speakers are plugged in and the speakers are on.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

No, I don't think Creative supports the device any more. 
Try the link in post #13. Install the downloaded file and reboot.


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm trying to locate it manually on this site and Im not seeing nothing for 
Creative SB PCI128 (Ensoniq ES1371) Sound Card	PCI


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Try this: http://ftp.us.dell.com/audio/R45973.EXE


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

okay let me try that


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

after installation it said "this operating system is not supported by this software"


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

:sigh: Try this instead: http://uk.europe.creative.com/suppo...soniq+AudioPCI&filetype=1&OSName=Windows+98SE


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

grrr! after installation it said "your version of windows operating system is not supported by this software. please upgrade to windows 98 se or later version before resuming installation."


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

im looking on the creative site again and found what appears to be what I need sound blaster PCI128, although im not sure..I'm downloading it anyway just to see


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

well that download did the trick and my sound is back!! I want to thank you for all your help, was there anything else I needed to download??? I'm check back with you tomorrow, im going to bed now..goodnite

Nikki


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Good news!

Are the drivers for the following devices installed?



> Network:
> Network Adapter PPP Adapter. (x.xxx.xxx.xxx)
> Modem PCI SoftV92 Modem
> 
> ...


Also - you should update *DirectX*.


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

well I'm sure the modem drivers are installed cause I'm using it, I have yet to install the software for my printer I'll get around to that sooner or later I have the CD for that, I'm not sure about the network adapter and controller, where do I look to find out??? when I go to control panel, then system options I still see yellow question marks with exclamation marks over them on some things under unknown devices like the PCI ethernet controller and the PCI system managment bus..everything "seems" to be working properly though now, I know those driver links you gave me downloaded and installed something and then new hardware was found and drivers were loaded.....while I'm thinking about it do you know of a good free spyware/trojan search and destroy????

Nikki


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

dear lord if it isn't one thing it's another...I downloaded AOL to my pc and I cannot hear sounds when I'm on AOL,but I can hear sounds when windows starts up..when I'm on AOL I get an error message that says " windows cannot play the sound. your sound card may be in use." please tell me what's wrong

Nikki


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

*Sound card*

I recently downloaded AOL software to my pc, when i am not on AOL I can hear window sounds and even the AOL sounds play back from control panel/sounds, when I am using AOL I cannot hear sounds and windows gives an error message "windows cannot play the sound. your sound card maye be in use"...can anyone please tell me the issue

Nikki


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

If you're using a dial-up modem you don't need to install the network controller. Could you post a screenshot of device manager? To open Device manager: Click Start > Run > Type *devmgmt.msc* and click OK

I'll ask another member to answer the firewall/anti-malware question.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello Nikki :wave:

*AVG Antivirus* is free and compatible Antivirus for Windows 98. Click *Here* for the link.

*Outpost Firewall* is a free compatible Firewall for Windows 98.Click *Here* for the link.


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

I clicked on run, entered devmgmt.msc twice just to be sure and it said "couldn't find the file (or one of it's componets) make sure the file name is correct." I know how to screen shot the page but it will not insert in this forum, may I send to your email or something? 

Thanks 
Nikki


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you GO THE POWER for the links, I will check them out!!!

Nikki


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

:embarased I forgot - devmgmt.msc doesn't work in Windows98. Do this instead:
Right click My computer > Properties > Hardware > Device manager.

To attach a screenshot:
Save the screenshot as a jpeg file.

Click "Go advanced" under the reply box.
Click the "paper clip" icon in the new window.
Another window - click Browse and choose the file you want to upload - then click Upload. Close the upload window.
Back to the reply window > click the "paper clip" icon > click the uploaded file.


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

okay, but it's going to be in sections because the device manager box is small and cant copy it all at once.


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

:4-dontkno I enlarged the images they still seem small, hope you can read them


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

You need a chipset driver. I'll look for it.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

This is the only one I can find, but it should already be installed: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/T8C..._enu.exe&PrdMap=&strOSs=&OSFullName=&lang=eng


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

what is a chipset driver used for???


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

The chipset is like the "switchboard" of the computer. 
The driver tells Windows how to use the chipset.
Looking at the Device manager screenshots, there's a "PCI system management bus" not installed.







Did you try reinstalling the Inf update utility from Intel?


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

:sigh: after downloading the chipset software during installation I recieved this message:









I don't think it supports my operating system:


************************************************************
* 2. SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS 
************************************************************
1. Please refer to the Release Notes to view the list of 
chipsets that the software included with this distribution 
package is designed to operate with.

2. One of the following operating systems must be 
fully installed and running on the system
before installing this software:

Windows* 98SE 4.10.2222 (Original Release)
Windows* Me 4.90.3000 (Original Release)
Windows* 2000 5.00.2195 (Original Release)
Windows* XP 5.10.2600 (Original Release)
Windows Server* 2003 5.20.3790 (Original Release)


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Is it Windows 98 "first" edition (not SE) you are running?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Sound card*

Please tell us which AOL program you loaded. 

If you are not on AOL, why do you need the software?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Sound card*

I will merge this thread with this one: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/drivers-186348.html


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, it's Windows first edition


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

Terrister, I loaded AOL 9.0 vr...I'm not understanding what you mean if I'm not on AOL why would I need the software,what software are you refering to?? I am on AOL...the problem is my sounds work just fine, until I open AOL ,or any other program for that matter like yahoo ,or myspace that uses the sound card I guess and then I cannot hear sounds


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Try this *chipset driver*.


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay..Thanks eneles :smile:

Nikki


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

Eneles...I unzipped the files that were downloaded do I now have to install them some how?? 

Nikki


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

I clicked open though instead of save, was it suppose to install automaticly?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Go to C:\Dell\Drivers\0377c and click Setup.


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm not sure if everything installed properly or not, what do you need me to do now to see? I know there is a yellow exclamation mark on PCI ethernet control, PCI ISA bridge.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

You don't need the ethernet control unless you want to create a network or use a broadband internet connection.
The ISA standard is so old I doubt anybody uses it anymore.
Post a screenshot of Device manager if you want to make sure.


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks. I'll have a closer look tomorrow - it's almost midnight here.


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

Does the modem have anything to do with the sound card? I noticed there is a device called wave device for voice modem..when I start windows sounds are fine, I can even click play to hear certain sounds for windows,AOL, etc. in sound properties..when I connect to the internet I can hear the modem dialing the number over my speakers, then once an internet connection is establised I can't play sounds on Windows, AOL, etc. in sound properties without getting a message that the sound card is already being used..HELPPPPP!


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

okay!!! goodnite and thanks..

Nikki


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Device manager looks OK (you don't need ethernet and ISA).

Look in Control Panel > Multimedia > Audio. Make sure "Preferred device" is set to your sound card.


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

I checked the box for preferred device, restarted the computer and it's still the same issue that I can hear sounds before the modem connects to the interent and after the modem disconnects. exaclty what device should I be using for playback? and why would the modem take over the sound card? 

Nikki


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

You should use "Creative Sound Blaster PCI128" as preferred playback device.
Also - try disabling (not uninstall) "Wave device for Voice Modem" in Device manager.


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

okay I disabled the wave device for voice modem, restarted the pc and it's still the same


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*After you've connected to the internet*:

Check the settings in Control panel > Multimedia to make sure the modem isn't "preferred".
Have a look at the volume settings - nothing should be muted.


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

Goodmorning Eneles :wiggle2: I've checked and rechecked, I'm becoming all checked out over here. I disabled the voice modem serial wave device ,so the only device in the audio list is the SB PCI128 playback device which I selected and the box for "use only preferred devices" is checked. the volume on my speakers are fine, nothing is muted. like I was saying once windows starts I can hear the windows start up sound so I know the sound/speakers work and I can play sounds back from sounds properties, until I use the modem to connect to the net. I can hear the modem dialing over the speakers and thats the last sound I hear and am able to get. once the modem as connected and i try to play any sound from sound properties I get this error message:


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

is there some extra componet that I need to hear sounds on the net?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Are there more than one Windows installation? Change the setting in sound properties:


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

yes, I also have windows xp on here, but it isn't working properly, that's why I just reinstalled windows 98..actually windows 2000 came with the computer and I was getting alot of missing file error messages and didn't have the installation CD to reinstall windows 2000 , so i borrowed a copy of windows xp from someone that didn't install properly, so I went with windows 98. am I suppose to type C:/windows/media for every sound?????


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

No. As you can see Windows is trying to find the sound files in the AOL folder. That's wrong - they are located in :\Windows\Media. See if you can change that setting in the Multimedia options and/or AOL options.
Try another browser - *Firefox*, for example.


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

all the AOL sounds are located in this location C:\WINDOWS.000\All Users\Application Data\AOL\C_AOL 9.0\aolshare\sounds\US\Default and I cannot change it. 

C:\windows\media has windows xp files and sounds in it:










C:\windows.000\media has windows default sounds in it:











how do I go about deleting windows xp off here to see if that corrects the issue??


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

the browser isn't the problem though, I mean once the modem connects I cannot hear sounds period on windows,webpages,AOL,yahoo,myspace,etc.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

AOL has fiddled with the default settings, so I don't think it helps to delete the XP directory.
I'm not familiar with AOL - have you tried contacting them?


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm at my wits end!! please explain why I can hear the sounds before the modem connects? if I call AOL, I have to call yahoo,myspace and everyone else that I cannot hear too which has nothing to do with the location of the AOL sounds correct? as soon as I log off the internet all sounds are enabled again..:sigh:


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

the modem is making the sound card inoperable for other sounds


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

what will happen if I uninstall the modem sound wave device?


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm sitting here trying to think logically..if windows xp was not installed on here which is currently using the C:\windows file folder and it was just windows 98 wouldn't then all the files be in the C:\windows\media ????


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Nothing - it's already disabled. You could try that, but I doubt it will help.


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

what is SB PCI128 MIDI output and SB PCI128 sythn used for?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

It's for MIDI sounds, the Windows and most online sounds are Wave. Did you click the speaker icon next to the clock > advanced and check that no sounds in the mixer are muted?


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

YES! they are all unmuted


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Turn the wave volume up.


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

I keep turning the wave volume up and it automatically goes back down after i close the box


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

what does "do not map through this device" mean for the creative sound blaster PCI128?


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

are you frustrated with my issue? 

Nikki


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

MyPcIsCrazy said:


> what does "do not map through this device" mean for the creative sound blaster PCI128?


Are you able to change that setting?


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

yes! the box is currently unchecked for "do not map through this device" .


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

where do I need to go to update the drivers for the modem?


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

I think my modem drivers need to be updated, I don't see windows98 (first edition) in the driver list for the modem, I just see windows 98 se..could that be an issue?









I think I may have downloaded the wrong driver from creative.com, although it did say SB PCI128 for sound blaster, but the make and model for the chipset is ES1371 with is a OEM sound card if Im reading creatives site correctly and I'm not sure if creative supports it. The manufacture for the modem is conexant systems


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I think you have the correct drivers, but AOL has, for some reason, changed the audio settings.


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

well I managed to delete windows xp and overwrite all files for windows replacing everything with windows 98 , so now everything is in the C:windows file folder, instead of c:windows.000..I'm now attempting to repeat all the steps from the beginning of this forum to install all the drivers I needed..I'm going to download AOL again after everything has been updated to see if that makes a difference..if not then I'm tired of trying and will just settle for not having sound, but I do appreciate all your help thus far!!

Nikki


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

what do you make of this?? I recieved this message after trying to install the Inf update utility

View attachment intel chipset error.doc


and from what I recall I got that same message the first time I downloaded it, so I dont believe it was ever installed on my pc from the beginning, could that have something to do with the sound? the intel graphics driver downloaded fine though, what Inf update utility do I need to download?

Thanks,
Nikki


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I think you should format the drive to get rid of old Windows installations.

And - install *this chipset driver*.


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

yeah, I already formated the drive and installed that chipset driver, I have yet to download AOL on here so AOL can't be what's causing the sound problems cause the modem is still using the sound card after connecting to the internet..microsoft identified my sound card as being a voice sound wave modem sound card when I tried to update modem drivers, but I know nothing about modems, do you? and if not could you referr me to someone..all I know is something is missing concerning the modem

Thanks,
Nikki


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Reinstall the audio driver/software after you've installed the modem.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

sound card and modem are both trying to use IRQ 5 and that doesnt work


either change the jumper on the modem to a different IRQ or move the modem to a different PCI slot

sound cards are not very flexible, so I would leave your sound card on IRQ 5


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Linderman and thanks for your help, I'm not really sure what you mean by change the jumper on the modem to a different IRQ, or how to go about doing so, or what to change it to, although I do see where the interrupt request for the modem is 05:

















I see where the interrupt request for the sound card is 09:









I don't know if this information is useful or not , the sound card is in the first slot which I assume is com1 and the second slot which I assume is com2 is empty, slot 3 which I assume is com3 is where the modem is located and all other slots are empty. the modem came inside the computer in slot 3, but I tried once putting it in slot 2 and the modem wasn't detected in slot 2 for some reason so I put it back in slot 3
















the only other device that I see using interrupt request 05 is the ethernet controller which doesn't have drivers.

what do you suggest I do??

Thanks,
Nikki


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

OK my first take on your situtaion is *not* valid it was a common problem with sound cards and modem battling over IRQ 5


what make and model modem are you trying to use


many times I fixed the problem you are having (which was VERY common with win 98) by using a different modem / brand

I had the best luck with Zoom modems / Creative Labs modems / US Robotics >>>>>>last choice


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

it's a PCI softV92 modem manfactured my conexant systems..you know the kinda modem used for faxing,etc. which came with the DELL pc , I tried getting help from DELL and I was told that since I'm not running windows 95 which came with the computer back in the year 2000 that I've have to call DELL's fee based customer support line (Not) or he suggested I reinstall windows 95 (lol), great customer service DELL has!! 

I don't know what else to do other than work on installing another form of windows or getting another modem without all theses other communication utlities like faxing and such..I even asked DELL for appropriate drivers for the ethernet controller which isnt installed and the rep wasn't sure which one told me to go through a list of drivers and install them all one at a time until something took..smh..I know it's the stinking modem though that's causing all this, I wonder if theres a way to delete certain drivers for the modem that's for faxing?? :4-dontkno

Nikki


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

windows 95 ??????????????? :upset:


are they goofy!!!!!!!!!!


what OS are you running now >>>>> hopefully atleast win 2000 ??????


what are your full system specs

in your shoes I would be looking for another modem and ethernet card, then you will have the drivers because they come on a disk with the hardware >>>>> these are cheap now days

there are ways to remove all drivers from your system (fresh start) if you are running win 2000 or more


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

She's running Windows 98 (first edition). Finding the correct drivers have been "not so easy". :sigh:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I hear that, thats why I would buy a new "zoom" modem and new ethernet card then drivers will come with those devices

hardly an expsense *both* can be bought for $30.00 to $40.00


----------



## MyPcIsCrazy (Oct 7, 2007)

yea I know windows 98 sucks, but it was the software I had on hand when I was having problems while running windows 2000 so I installed it just to have access to the net ya know..maybe I can find someone who will let me use their windows 2000 software..who knows! I was running windows 2000 previously using a cable connection to the net so i didnt have to use the modem..maybe I'll use cable connection again and go around this issue, perhaps I'll get a new modem and soundcard anyway..I appreciate both of you though for your time and effort, if anything I've learnt alot from this issue..#1. DELL customer service SUCKS..#2. PCI softV92 modems SUCKS..#3. windows 98 SUCKS..#4. Dialup SUCKS..LOL

Nikki


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

check your PM's


----------

